# Axe-FX Patch Share Thread



## Nialzzz (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi there folks,
This might have been done before, if not, I reckon it should be.

This thread is for shares and requests of Axe-FX patches. This one being specific to the *STD/Ultra* (being that the Axe-FX II isn't backward compatible).

*Patch Title:*
*STD or Ultra:*
*Style (i.e. clean, delay, lead, metal):*
*Brief Desription:*

*Here's a very quick run through on how to pull your patches down:*
Plug the Axe-FX using midi. 
Open your Axe-Edit. 
Make your source the Axe-FX.
Sync all your banks.
Pull up the patch on Axe-Edit.
Next to the patch title, click "Save-As"
"Export To Preset File"


Here are my custom Ultra patches.

*Patch Title:* Meshuggly
*STD or Ultra:* STD/Ultra
*Style:* Metal/Rhythm
*Brief Description:* Not really a full "shuggah" tone, more a heavily percussive drive. The gate is up prety high, so it reacts to more "stuttery" playing style (Vildhjarta).

*Patch Title:* Djent Dual
*STD or Ultra: *Ultra
*Style (i.e. clean, delay, lead, metal): *Metal/Rhythm
*Brief Desription: *Kinda same as above but a lot sharper, it's two rigs running into the one output (easily split if you want to run in stereo or with two guitars) - it's a patch coined from Mr Keith Merrow. Incredible clarity.

*Patch Title:* Djentlemen
*STD or Ultra: *STD/Ultra
*Style (i.e. clean, delay, lead, metal):* SHIT
*Brief Desription: *My first attempt at making a patch, I thought I'd throw it in there for the banter. It sucks, but it's a bit of fun.

*Patch Title: *Clean Delay
*STD or Ultra: *Ultra
*Style (i.e. clean, delay, lead, metal):* Clean>Lead (based on guitar volume)
*Brief Desription: *This is a sparkle delay (don't expect Tesseract glassy clean), it has a hint of drive on there so you can play about with the volume knob on your guitar; it's clean and smooth when the guitar output is down lown and thickens up and pushes out more lead delay when you start riding it up.

*Patch Title: *Shimmer Delay
*STD or Ultra: *Ultra - STD???
*Style (i.e. clean, delay, lead, metal):* Slow clean delay
*Brief Desription: *I love the patches that have the whistles and "spacey" sounds behind them, this is my atempt at that. Please note the tempo it's set to, this kinda has to be played slowly to get full effect of the, well.. effect. ha.

All these patches are set around having the power amp and cab sims *ON* in the global settings and the gate settings are set differently for each patch. 



**How about setting up a community controlled dropbox where we can upload patches accessible by all and post down the links on this forum? I don't know, I think it could be a good idea. *ANY MODS AGREE?*


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2011)

This seems an interesting thread, if people are willing to share.

Plus, let's see what response you'll get. 

(I think it might make it as a sticky)


----------



## Nialzzz (Aug 20, 2011)

JPMike said:


> This seems an interesting thread, if people are willing to share.
> 
> Plus, let's see what response you'll get.
> 
> (I think it might make it as a sticky)


 

After spending quite some time on the Fractal forums and searching elsewhere for reference patches I've not found much in terms of patches relevant to metal/rock etc.

There is a huge database of patches for the Line6 hardware, Why not share our patches on this too. We could all benefit from it.

By setting up a dropbox we could have everything sitting as their saved .syx files too. Meaning, we wont have anyone dropping virus' or anything.


----------



## Alimination (Aug 20, 2011)

ooo sounds like a cool thread


----------



## getaway_fromme (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn I'm in. I have some good patches I think, how do I go about finding where they're saved? Sorry for the noobery!


----------



## Nialzzz (Aug 20, 2011)

getaway_fromme said:


> Damn I'm in. I have some good patches I think, how do I go about finding where they're saved? Sorry for the noobery!



Haha. Not a prob buddy. 

Plug the Axe-FX using midi. 
Open your Axe-Edit. 
Make your source the Axe-FX.
Sync all your banks.
Pull up the patch on Axe-Edit.
Next to the patch title, click "Save-As"
"Export To Preset File"

Sorted!!!


----------



## getaway_fromme (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks. Shit, I've done a TON of diff. high gain patches and a good handful of clean and Bluesy presets. Tomorrow evening, I'm uploading.

This is a GREAT idea. Especially to show people how others are running their signal chains.


----------



## Nialzzz (Aug 20, 2011)

getaway_fromme said:


> Thanks. Shit, I've done a TON of diff. high gain patches and a good handful of clean and Bluesy presets. Tomorrow evening, I'm uploading.
> 
> This is a GREAT idea. Especially to show people how others are running their signal chains.



Sweet. I'm thinking the dropbox or an open database people can add to at some point!

I've tried making a few patches (other than the ones I've put forward), Im a minimalist. Haha. Which, might be the reason I'm never really happy with them. Seeing some signals chains might inspire me to step up my game.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2011)

We need to get the moderatos and contributors in this thread!! Make it, Legit!!


----------



## Nialzzz (Aug 21, 2011)

Cheeky bump!


----------



## getaway_fromme (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Guys. As promised, I've attached my Bank A presets. They are ALL setup to run direct in. Poweramp and cab sims are on.

#0-10 are dual mono, so the same signal that goes into my FRFR goes into FOH via XLR. Almost every gig I've had recently, the sound guy tells me, "What's a TRS cable?" which is why I have to do it this way....Ugh.

#11-89 are mostly presets I've worked on. A mix of heavy distortions with and without mics, as well as a few bluesy crunch and cleans.

#90-101 or so are Dual guitar patches, intended for my other guitarist and I to run simultaneously through my 2 FRFR's AND into FOH, whenever sound guy knows what the F*ck a TRS is.....

The rest are stock....As far as I remember. 

Tell me if I need to fix anything!

EDIT: These are for the Ultra...


----------



## Nialzzz (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers for the patches my man. I'll give them a scout when I get back from work. I've been too busy to really pop on the last couple of days. 

Let's hope there are others who get in on this!


----------



## geofreesun (Aug 24, 2011)

nice thread~ since the patch lib seems to be having trouble.
i am away from my computer at the moment but i just want to say the best sound i got from my ultra is based on the uberschall patch from ola englund, i particularly dig the smooth tone from the euro uber 
here is a link:
Metalguitarist.org - Patch Library - Uberschall Ola Englund patch

just max the tone on the OD and adjust the gain to taste and shbammm!


----------



## mezkalito (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, I have an Axe Fx Ultra since yesterday and I need to know how to load the presets I download from internet


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 5, 2014)

mezkalito said:


> Hi, I have an Axe Fx Ultra since yesterday and I need to know how to load the presets I download from internet



a Necrobump from forever ago but you do it using axe edit. Download axe edit for the ultra and there will be a spot that says import. Just import the patch and save it where you would like.


----------



## hvdh (Jun 6, 2014)

At first look a nice initiative. BUT after a new FW-update all the patches here the core amp tonez will be totally useless.


----------



## asher (Jun 6, 2014)

hvdh said:


> At first look a nice initiative. BUT after a new FW-update all the patches here the core amp tonez will be totally useless.



Check the post dates...


----------



## flaherz09 (Sep 29, 2014)

This thread could be a great recourse for those who can't afford the II or II XL and can only afford a used Ultra (like myself). I'm gonna delve into these patches and go through a bunch more. If anyone would like to share any Ultra patches they have they have that would be awesome! I will do the same.


----------



## etolkien (Jun 2, 2015)

getaway_fromme said:


> Hey Guys. As promised, I've attached my Bank A presets. They are ALL setup to run direct in. Poweramp and cab sims are on.
> 
> #0-10 are dual mono, so the same signal that goes into my FRFR goes into FOH via XLR. Almost every gig I've had recently, the sound guy tells me, "What's a TRS cable?" which is why I have to do it this way....Ugh.
> 
> ...



This bank is GOLD, thanks for share man!


----------



## noUser01 (Jun 2, 2015)

dat necrobump tho


----------



## etolkien (Jun 3, 2015)

ConnorGilks said:


> dat necrobump tho



Necronothing , post #18 is september '14 and if you have an Axe Ultra this topic is totally in force 
Some people may think that we Ultra users are necrousers since Gen2 is out on the street but I disagree, Ultra is out of trends.
I downloaded near 2000 presets from all the net and the best hi-gain tones by far are all inside this nice bank from user getaway fromme. With FRFR sounds totally PRO.
Forums are full of haters and people that only look for mistakes but other folks have good feelings and upload his hard work that costs countless hours of tweaking....here's one man that say THANKS!
Don't let the share die people


----------



## Mostaphobia (Oct 18, 2015)

getaway_fromme said:


> Hey Guys. As promised, I've attached my Bank A presets. They are ALL setup to run direct in. Poweramp and cab sims are on.
> 
> #0-10 are dual mono, so the same signal that goes into my FRFR goes into FOH via XLR. Almost every gig I've had recently, the sound guy tells me, "What's a TRS cable?" which is why I have to do it this way....Ugh.
> 
> ...





Hello buddy, I recently got my Axe std, and downloaded your bank and got it in my axe, I'm not sure why most of the patches doesn't work (is because I have the standard not ultra?), I could see the components in the edit inside my axe though .

Cheers from Sweden \m/


----------



## Metalman X (Jan 10, 2016)

Got an Ultra coming in the mail tomorrow! 

I'm having a helluva time finding bass patches for it... especially driven/heavy ones. Most links I find in goole search are now defunct... and unless I'm wrong, I'm under the impression you cannot load FX II presets into an Ultra (which it makes sense you probably can't). I know I'll be making my own... but kinda wanna see how capable it is for bass as well in this context. 

Also... I need something to convert IR's into a useable format (I'm still reading the manual... lot to take in, but I DO love options!) for the Axe, correct? Or will Axe Edit load and convert those for me?


----------



## reclipse (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey friends. I have downloaded the beautiful bank getaway fromme posted years ago. Anywhere else I could go to get some more? I can't afford an axefx II for now and wanted to get the best from the Ultra that I have at the moment.


----------



## Ps43203 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the patches guys. I just grabbed an Ultra and looking for patches to try. I know this is old as hell, but I don't care, bump for the kind shares. i really appreciate it!


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 13, 2016)

Axe Exchange

http://axechange.fractalaudio.com/index.php


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Dec 13, 2016)

Check these guys out, too. I've been downloading their preset of the day for the last 2.5 months...

http://www.silentundergroundstudio.com/preset-a-day


----------



## Paul McAleer (Dec 16, 2016)

I think I have a pretty cool high gain (Fortin amp esque) patch for Ultra users, I'll post it somewhere whenever I'm near a computer!


----------

